# Printing a Photo Book in Canada



## mooimeisie (Jul 13, 2009)

I would like to have a photo book printed of a recent holiday and would like to be able to do the book online, in Canada, so I don't have to deal with Customs, brokerage, etc.  Can anyone recommend a source for me?  The ones I have found so far are London Drugs and McBain Camera (Photo Source).  Are these good?  I sone better than the other?  Should I look elsewher?  An help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 14, 2009)

photoservice.fotosource.com/photo/photo_book_info.html 

ytlab.com/english/services/prints-without-correction.html...

www.picturesimple.ca/

pikto.ca/ 

www.photoinpress.ca/en/index.html 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 14, 2009)

BlacksPhoto - Home


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the links.  I'll be sure to check them out.  Is the quality the same or is there anyone you prefer?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 14, 2009)

The lab that I use is Technicare, they offer 'Kingston' albums...but I haven't ordered one yet.

Other options that I might use would be 
AsukaBook USA - Custom Coffee Table Quality Art Books
Graphistudio - Home

You may have to register as a pro photographer to order from any of these suppliers though.


----------



## photonuts (Jul 14, 2009)

Try 

photo expert


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 14, 2009)

In looking at all the sites recommended and the software available, I've decided to go with Picto.  Does anyone have any good or bad things to say about this choice?


----------



## RubyW (May 13, 2011)

Just wanted to add to this thread - Kinzin makes beautiful photo books too. It's really easy to customize and crop on the site, and the best part is that you can privately share photos with your friends and family members, allowing you the option to limit who gets to see and use which sets of photos. Shipping across Canada is only a flat rate of $3.99. So to anyone else out there who is looking to make a photo book, check out Kinzin!

RubyW, Kinzin
Kinzin - Private Photo Sharing and Print Products for Groups


----------



## jit (Aug 3, 2011)

check out www.mypicturebook.ca  great book and great turnaround time


----------



## thunderkyss (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys... digging up an old thread. 

If you wanted to make a photobook calendar, trading cards or whatever, but you wanted complete  control, your own backgrounds & layouts & what not, is there a program you could use to design your pages before sending it to a website like the ones mentioned? 

I've thought about doing it in word, I could do it in power point, but was wondering if there was an "easier" way to do it.


----------



## roxanadiaz057 (Jun 12, 2013)

Get some ideas from existing customers about  their experience with London Drugs and McBain Camera , that will help you to get more ideas about to make a perfect photobook. You can also look for other sources from search engine.


----------



## KmH (Jun 12, 2013)

This thread was started 4 years ago.


----------

